# Riding jeans?



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

After watching a few Rome Riders, I noticed they wear jeans when they ride. Is this the new trend? Maybe they were to lazy to put on snowpants to film. Thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Meh. Whenever I see someone in jeans, I think they look like el idioto; it's cold out there and jeans are not waterproofed.

That said, I do wear skinnies under my snowboard pants. They fit under mah boots.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

wearing jeans while snowboarding comes and goes. You will occasionally also see lined and waterproofed denim SB pants, Nomis did them this season and Sessions will do them too from time to time.

You could just use scotchguard on regular jeans and wear a pair of long johns or two under them. If you want to do urban riding only the scotchguard probably isn't nessicary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

kinda stupid


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

IMHO, jeans and snow don't mix. It just don't look right.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its the whole 'I'm not snowboarding, I'm skating the snow' thing. But most the guys i see that wear jeans and snowboard are either freaking good or have no idea what they're doing and have some form of southern accent.

A big chunk of the riders I respent the most wear jeans. Mendenhall, Kooley, Sexton, Jalai...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

riding jeans at a resort or hill is odd looking, most people in vid parts are at a location or something though, and its just kinda there style so..i wear jeans when im riding street..


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

686 actually did a collab with Levis. so if you want you can get the jean jacket and the jean snowboard pants for that jean steeze haha. personally i dont like the style of wearing skinnys while snowboarding or not. but diff strokes for diff folks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah like alot of pro's have snowpants that are designed to look like Levi's but there actually snowpants.


----------

